# what I want wants me



## ortensia

Hi, I used to study Latin at school, many years ago, so I am afraid I cannot remember very well... how could I translate into Latin the sentence of the title above?

Quod volo, ... ???

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hamlet2508

ortensia said:


> Hi, I used to study Latin at school, many years ago, so I am afraid I cannot remember very well... how could I translate into Latin the sentence of the title above?
> 
> Quod volo, ... ???
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Quaecumque gaudia ,quibus delector, ad me perveniunt/pervenire videntur.
Quod mihi gaudio est, ad me venit.
Omnia,quae obtinere volo/cupio, mihi contingunt.

The sentence actually a bit vague for an adequate Latin translation.
Give me a holler if this doesn't help.
Regards,
hamlet


----------



## ortensia

Thank you Hamlet2508!
Yes, indeed, the sentence is a kind of "motto" which may not be clear. The meaning should be: whatever I want (either to happen or something I want to have), the same thing is looking for me. I was looking for a literal translation, in order to mantain the shortness of this phrase.


----------



## Joca

ortensia said:


> Thank you Hamlet2508!
> Yes, indeed, the sentence is a kind of "motto" which may not be clear. The meaning should be: whatever I want (either to happen or something I want to have), the same thing is looking for me. I was looking for a literal translation, in order to mantain the shortness of this phrase.


 
Why not:
<< quod cupio me (quoque) cupit >> ?

Perhaps _quoque_ can be left out...


----------



## ortensia

Thanks Joca, it sounds perfect!


----------



## Kevin Beach

*Me desidaratum me disederat*. (What is desired by me desires me)




I have assumed that you meant "what" literally and that it is an object, not a person. If you mean a person, then the ending would be -tus or -ta.


----------



## Joca

Kevin Beach said:


> *Me desidaratum me disederat*. (What is desired by me desires me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have assumed that you meant "what" literally and that it is an object, not a person. If you mean a person, then the ending would be -tus or -ta.


 
Hi Kevin

I am not sure about your solution. "Desideratus" actually means "having been desired".


----------



## Kevin Beach

Joca said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> I am not sure about your solution. "Desideratus" actually means "having been desired".


Hi Joca,

I considered desiderans and desiderandum, but neither seemed appropriate.

On the basis that the perfect tense can reach up to the split second before the present, I thought I'd take a punt on "desideratus".


----------

